# VST Basket 18g vs 20g



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all

I'd like some advice on the merits or not of using an 18g dose in a VST 20g basket and whether there would be diferences compared to using 18g in a VST 18g basket? thoughts?

(i'm sure I read somewhere that the 20g basket is better but not sure why/how)

regards


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Each basket is designed for a set dose, one isn't 'better' than the other.

The basket has holes of a certain size so that flow rate is appropriate for the dose , with the correct grind (i.e. finer than conventional baskets).

An 18g dose in a 20g VST basket (if you're keeping the appropriate yield for 18g) will require a slightly finer grind still and in theory a higher % extraction all things even.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

if increasing extraction percentages is a good thing then using the 20g basket would be better, no?

how would the increased space between the shower head and the coffee help or hinder the process?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

amalgam786 said:


> if increasing extraction percentages is a good thing then using the 20g basket would be better, no?


Depends . 23% extractions might taste amazing via one grinder , and horrendously over extracted on another ; )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Depends . 23% extractions might taste amazing via one grinder , and horrendously over extracted on another ; )


Do you remember in the early days of the EK people advised a cool PF as it was 'easy to overextract' with the EK? Is this still the case or would that be useful in EKing out another % or two?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hot versus cold portafilter and impact on % extraction sounds like a job for someone with lots of time on their hands.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure it was Spence touting that as the reason for going for the cold PF


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

and now i'm seriously lost in the debate - lol!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's also dependant on the bean. I have an 18g VST, but will use 17,18,19g variously to nail the extraction.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Out of the VST's I use them the most in the following order:-

18g

15g

20g

I've only tended to use 20g VST for dark dark bean.


----------

